# Elcon charger and Orion BMS



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

If you ordered the Elcon direct, they should have support right?


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

I recently ordered a charger from TC in China. Fair to say the support is pretty much non-existent.

I asked for both Enable and CAN Bus control. The charger they sent was Enable only, and set to a Vmax well higher than what I need. I can't change it because it's not CAN Bus controlled.

The Enable lines D and F were working for a week until now, they have stopped working too... Far out. A decent bloody charger is not much to ask for!


----------



## nicolaskn (Feb 27, 2019)

john61ct said:


> If you ordered the Elcon direct, they should have support right?


I ordered from Evcomponents. Took over a month to get my charger, and had to email all their emails every 3 - 4 days to get a repsonse. Only time I got a fast reply was when I first ordered the charger and they wanted to me to get the 3.3kw, because there didn't have any more 1.5kw chargers.

So I was checking if anyone had any knowledge on this charger.


----------



## nicolaskn (Feb 27, 2019)

jonescg said:


> I recently ordered a charger from TC in China. Fair to say the support is pretty much non-existent.
> 
> I asked for both Enable and CAN Bus control. The charger they sent was Enable only, and set to a Vmax well higher than what I need. I can't change it because it's not CAN Bus controlled.
> 
> The Enable lines D and F were working for a week until now, they have stopped working too... Far out. A decent bloody charger is not much to ask for!



Yeah, the ghosting by email is insane.


----------



## el ohmbre (May 28, 2009)

What's the model number of that Elcon charger? I have the Elcon PFC-2500 and using it with the ACV2.


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

nicolaskn said:


> I ordered the elcon charger 3.3kw version, but the manual is lacking the details needed for wiring it correctly. Also I have a AVC2 that I'm using for the j1772 connector.
> 
> The DC out pin out I understand, however when it comes to the ports for the AC and signal ports, I'm a little confused.
> 
> ...


Yes, we know about these chargers. There are several threads that go into every thing.

https://www.diyelectriccar.com/foru...charger-troubleshooting-and-repair-90162.html

Or go to Orion BMS

https://www.orionbms.com/charger-integration/interfacing-elcon/


----------



## nicolaskn (Feb 27, 2019)

el ohmbre said:


> What's the model number of that Elcon charger? I have the Elcon PFC-2500 and using it with the ACV2.


I'm using 3.3KW HK-J Series. Canbus enabled


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

nicolaskn said:


> I ordered the elcon charger 3.3kw version, but the manual is lacking the details needed for wiring it correctly. Also I have a AVC2 that I'm using for the j1772 connector.
> 
> The DC out pin out I understand, however when it comes to the ports for the AC and signal ports, I'm a little confused.
> 
> ...


Seems pretty straigt forward to me. Look at the PDF file at this link and see if it answers your confusion.

https://www.evwest.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=107


----------



## nicolaskn (Feb 27, 2019)

pdove said:


> Seems pretty straigt forward to me. Look at the PDF file at this link and see if it answers your confusion.
> 
> https://www.evwest.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=107


I've been using that as one of the manuals for wiring. I'm testing tonight to see if the charger case is grounded and which pin is actually ground. Because the manual I was sent from China and the one that's floating around online have the pins swapped for GND and FIRE. I emailed evcomponents to confirm the pinout for the input, but in the meantime I'll test with mutlimeter.

Connecting the AVC2 seems like the easier part. Hopefully I can have this thing charging by the weekend.


----------



## nicolaskn (Feb 27, 2019)

nicolaskn said:


> I've been using that as one of the manuals for wiring. I'm testing tonight to see if the charger case is grounded and which pin is actually ground. Because the manual I was sent from China and the one that's floating around online have the pins swapped for GND and FIRE. I emailed evcomponents to confirm the pinout for the input, but in the meantime I'll test with mutlimeter.
> 
> Connecting the AVC2 seems like the easier part. Hopefully I can have this thing charging by the weekend.


I just checked the ground and it looks like the pinout from Evcomponents is incorrect, the pinout from aliexpress and google images are the correct ones for AC input.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

is it possible to turn this charger on and off without a bms? just a switch?
guessing its not possible to change the charge voltage without canbus right?


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

arklan said:


> is it possible to turn this charger on and off without a bms? just a switch?
> guessing its not possible to change the charge voltage without canbus right?


The manual says that it is CAN bus only. These things are pretty simple. I believe you send a can message once a second with voltage and current requested in the message. 

As far a power.... there is no problem wiring AC Power through a switch just be sure it is the right current and voltage to match your charger requirements.

You still need to send CAN after it is powered.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

is there a list of tc elcon compatible bms's? or something i should look for in particular when buying a bms?


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

arklan said:


> is there a list of tc elcon compatible bms's? or something i should look for in particular when buying a bms?


Do on is a reseller so they don’t make the chargers. TC charger in China makes them


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

pdove said:


> Do on is a reseller so they don’t make the chargers. TC charger in China makes them


Hangzhou Tiecheng Information Technology Co., Ltd

Is that "TC"?


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

pdove said:


> Do on is a reseller so they don’t make the chargers. TC charger in China makes them


Elcon is a reseller so they don’t make the chargers. TC charger in China makes them

Stupid autocorrect


----------

